# Gigabyte Service Center In Mumbai



## pratik03 (Jun 19, 2008)

I've two year old gigabyte non functional GA-8I915ME-GV motherboard & it has one year warranty left with it.
I want a replacement but don't know where to go for warranty, my dealer is also dead.
Please give me address of gigabyte service center where i can get it repaced.


----------



## rajeshkannan (Nov 21, 2008)

contact :India
GIGABYTE Technology (India) Limited
‧ 	TEL:+91-22-40633222
‧ 	FAX: +91-22-40633223


----------

